# John Moore, Millville MA.



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

It is w/ great regret that i post this. this man was a great officer(21 years & w/ timmy ryan thats like 42 years). & only 52.

http://www.milforddailynews.com/obituaries/view.bg?articleid=78570&format=text


----------

